# Sperm donation article - including FF's first video.



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

*Sperm donation.*

Sometimes couples need help from a sperm donor, whether its due to the male partner having a very low sperm count or medical issue such as needing to avoid passing on a genetic disease or disorder. Its also very common for single women and lesbian couples to seek out a donor.

*Looking for a sperm donor.
*
A fertility clinic will help you find a suitable donor. I cannot stress the importance of selecting someone who is registered. They will have been screened thoroughly for infections and any genetic issues - such as inherited disorders. The fertility clinic will also go through a matching procedure to asses the donors suitability and physical resemblance.

*In the UK - What rights does a sperm or egg donor have over any child born?
*
They are not the legal parent of any child born as a result of their donation 
They have no legal obligation to any child born from their donation.
They do not have any rights over how the child will be brought up.
They are not named on the birth certificate.
They will not have a legal obligation to support the child financially.

If you choose to use a registered donor through the correct channels, then any child born will be yours in the eyes of the law - the donor will have no legal rights to your child.

However, if you are considering selecting a donor through a private arrangement, an internet company, or for through a friend for example and even if he wants to be involved with the child, we highly recommend consulting a solicitor first. Failure to cover the legal aspect may mean that the donor will also become the child's legal parent, with full rights and responsibilities. He may also be sought out by the state (Child Support Agency) for child payments, should you find yourself needing to claim benefits at a later date. We have seen instances of this happening on FF.

*Here is a tongue in cheek video that highlights the issue* 




Its also important to understand the impact a private arrangement like this could have on your relationship. What seems a great idea - may be something you regret down the line. Our advice is to seek out a fertility counsellor before making the decision. BICA, The British Infertility Counselling Association will be able to point you in the direction of a professional counsellor. Their website has lots of useful information too and can be found here http://www.bica.net/

The 'Ask a Lawyer' board on our forum is hosted by Solicitors that specialize in fertility. Find out more here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=216.0

*Anonymity Law in the UK.*

Since March 2005, UK law allows children conceived through donation to identify their genetic donors once they reach 18.

Some say that this has pushed many couples abroad for treatment - where they can find an anonymous donor. At the time, the British Fertility Society aired concerns that couples seeking anonymous donors might go to unlicensed clinics or travel abroad to countries that have less strict regulations.


----------

